# Aba 16v in a Corrado build



## Dkordinate (Apr 27, 2011)

I am building a aba 16v motor for my Corrado.
I have a full 2.0 obd2 aba motor and I am buying a 2.0 9a motor put of a passat.
I am gonna use this build list but everything I have is obd2 not 1. 


~Engine & Internals~
---------------------------------------------------------------
Block: OBD1 ABA
Crank: OBD1 ABA
Crank Bearings: ABA
Connecting Rods: OBD1 ABA
Pistons: 2.0L 16v
Rod Bearings: ????
Head: 1.8L 16v or 2.0L 16v
Oil Pan: ABA
Headgasket: ABA or 2.0L 16v

~Intake & Exhaust~
---------------------------------------------------------------
Throttle Body: G60 or Automatic 16v
Intake Manifold: 1.8L 16v or 2.0L 16v

~Belts & Pulleys~
---------------------------------------------------------------
Timing Belt: Eurosport ABA 16v Or OEM 150 Tooth 1.8T
Idler/Tensioner Pulley: 9A 2.0L 16v
Oil Pump: 2.0L 16v
Oil Pump Drive: 2.0L 16v
Water Pump: 2.0L 16v
Water Pump Pulley: 2.0L 16v
Crank Pulley: 2.0L 16v
Alternator: 2.0L 16v
Alternator Pulley: 2.0L 16v
Alternator Belt: 2.0L 16v
Intermediate Shaft: 2.0L 16v

~Fuel & Spark~
---------------------------------------------------------------
Fuel Pump: Rabbit CIS
Fuel Filter: CIS
FPR: G60
Spark Plugs: 16v
Distributer: 16v
Spark Plug Wires: 16v
Distributer Block Off: TT Block Off Plate

What should I do about the wiring? How about the ecu I have one for the obd2 aba. My car is a 90 g60. Also what about the fuel system? I think it's cis?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

A 90 G60 is a Digifant 1 car. The stock fuel supply system will be fine. While you could run 16V CIS-E for management why? convert to EFI and run a standalone.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?769231-PG-to-ABA-swap-notes-w-pics&highlight=aba+swap

If you are going with the 16v head then use the oil pump spline shaft in the aba pump and use the 16v splined oil pump cam. defently use the ABA acessory bracket/pully/alternator setup.
I would use the ABA crank pully it is externally ballanced and will be best for higher rpms.

if you are keeping the G60 head use the G60 acessory bracket and pullys.
it is easier to use the Digi 1 with the g60 dist. see details in the swap post 

with the 16v head use the 16v dist. but you have to modifie the pick up wheel to the digi 1 to run digi 1. 
this is a pic of my 16v SC with BBM conversion kit


----------



## Dkordinate (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Another ? people say with the aba block and the 16v intake mani they say it won't clear the hood. Do you have that problem.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I put 2 washer in the rear hood hinge studs to lift the back of the hood just alittle.
be sure you adjust the FPR on the BBM fuel rail so it doesn't hit the hood.
you can bearly see the back of the hood lifted.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ITB are awsome, Carbs are OK great sound but limited to around 150whp.


----------



## Dkordinate (Apr 27, 2011)

That's amazing! I'm not really building a turbod motor or anything just want around 130-150whp without a forced induction or a vr6. How do you put the carbs on? Like what all do you need to do for this motor, I have been reading about it but there are so many different opinions. Can I still use the same engine management? I was planning on converting the 16v to digi 1 so i can use the g60 harness and ecu. But if I can run carbs without totally breaking the bank I would.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

digi will run ITB's, which are better a then carb.. more accurate and easier to tune with a aftermarket EFI.
for Carbs you don't need digi or cis, just an ignition system like MSD or a vacume advanced distributor and a coil.
In this day and age the ITB's are where it's at, not common and really reliable and cool.
:beer::beer:
http://www.twminduction.com/ThrottleBody/16_valve_vw.html


----------



## Dkordinate (Apr 27, 2011)

Just wondering could I use 1.8l 8v or 1.8l 16v pistons in the aba block? In stead of the 16v 2.0 parts they will be 1.8 16v parts. I have a 16v 1.8 and 8v 1.8 on me so finding one isnt a problem. They shoul raise the cr up a little bit but I'm not doing a forced induction or anything. The cr should be around or just slightly higher than the stock aba 8v cr.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

here is the changes you need to make for the following
1) High Boost Forced Induction-----------ABA pistons/ABA Rods
2) Mild Boost Forced Induction-----------9A pistons/ABA Rods
3) NA + Extreme Nitrous------------------See # 1
4) NA + Mild Nitrous-----------------------See # 2
5) High Compression---------------------ABF Pistons/ABA Rods
6) Stroker----------------------------------9A Pistons/TDI Crank

If you use the 9A pistons you will have 9.0:1 comp ratio to low for N/A power
this is due to the Block Height difference 9A is 220mm ABA is 236mm
I E has the pistons you want but you got to bore out from 82.5 to 83.0
Perfect for ABA 16V Builds!

Features:

83mm Bore, 92.8mm stroke. 
Use with 159 x 21mm Rod
11:1 Compression ratio
15cc Dish
For 236mm Deck Height Engines

These are a set of JE 2.0L 16v pistons, for 2.0L 16v ABF engines. These are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. They have 21mm wrist pins. They feature JE's 2618 alloy which is stronger then most other pistons made from 4032, and are specifically engineered for extreme applications. Dish requires no deburring or preparation. 


JE are the best pistons on the market hands down. I know from personal experience.
The OEM rods rifeled and ARP bolts will hold 400whp so no need to upgrade for your NA
but Pistons are a must for a quality build.


----------



## duscrub20 (Jan 27, 2007)

What compression ratio will i get by just put a 2.0 16v head on the aba


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

About 9.0:1 
The 8v head has a 29cc combustion chamber.
The 16v head has a 32cc combustion chamber.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> About 9.0:1
> The 8v head has a 29cc combustion chamber.
> The 16v head has a 32cc combustion chamber.


Actually the 16V head is more like 45cc.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

My bad i was thinking of the 
8v counter flow head at 29cc and the 
8v cross flow head at 32cc.


----------



## duscrub20 (Jan 27, 2007)

Can u run the aba head on digi2 with some throttle body tinkering


----------

